# Grulla?



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I have no clue when it comes to color and genetics. I aquired a yearling filly today, and while I am pretty sure she is grulla, I just wante dto make sure before I go telling about my new grulla filly. Her dam is sorrel, and sire is a buckskin.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I say yes, and a very pretty one at that.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She's a grulla... but someone is wrong about her sire and/or dam's colours in that case lol. Grulla is caused by dun acting on a black base coat, and dun is a dominant gene that can only ever be passed on by another dun, so one of her parents HAS to be dun too. Do you have any pictures of them?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Absolutely grulla.

And her sire would have to be dun, not buckskin. Or mom would have to be red dun, not chestnut. (either sire or dam have to have the dun gene in order to pass it on)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

mmmm.........gorillas


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Told you I knew nothing about genetics They all ride the same! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

gah...mine is as butt high as she is...but hes full grown. D'OH!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

katbalu said:


> mmmm.........gorillas


Gorillas? Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol! I hope she grows out of it. We have alot of work to do between now and then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

We call them that around here. No one says it right anyways, so might as well make it fun lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh too funny. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Gorillas? Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I heard someone call my guy that, and now it's all I call them  I can't stop...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> She's a grulla... but someone is wrong about her sire and/or dam's colours in that case lol. Grulla is caused by dun acting on a black base coat, and dun is a dominant gene that can only ever be passed on by another dun, so one of her parents HAS to be dun too. Do you have any pictures of them?


My money is on daddy being a dunskin...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Faceman said:


> My money is on daddy being a dunskin...


Or bay dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

What a pretty girl.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Both dam and sire where there, I seen daddy out in the field, he looked buckling to me, but I could be mistaken, he could have been dun, it was from a distance. Mom was definitely sorrel. She is a crop out paint, with no white on her at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

What a beautiful girl!! Looks very similar to my Hercules (except he has zebra stripes on his legs). I love this color


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

She could be smokey brown (brown + cream), which would be genetically possible from chestnut and buckskin parents, and often looks like grulla.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

That *** is just painful to look at! She is a grulla alright, but somebody was lying about mommy and daddy's color, that or they don't know jack squat about colors.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol. The owners went there when we went and picked her up. Dad could have been dun, was dun, and I misunderstood his color from a distance as buckskin. Ill be the first to admit I can ride with the best of them, but im UN educated on genetics. Never really cared I guess. A horse is a horse lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> She could be smokey brown (brown + cream), which would be genetically possible from chestnut and buckskin parents, and often looks like grulla.


That horse is a grulla.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, she looks grulla to me, too. Just throwing some possibilities out there


----------

